# Toronto drugstore shawdows



## Misshopeful24 (Aug 15, 2008)

As we all know its extremely hard to find most products here in canada. I'm wondering which drugstore brand In Toronto has great neutral eyeshadow for a NC50. 

I recently came across H I P, 2 in one shadows for 9-10 bucks.. I can't remember the name but I was wondering if i should get it. 

Also wondering where can I look for great shadows that would show up. I tried offline for NYX and honestly its VERY limiting.. 2 or 3 of the same colors. I do not order things online. 

Any advice?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 15, 2008)

i found nyx at my local rexall drugstore
they also carry posh brushes
www.Rexall.ca
hth


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

The Rexall at Yonge & Eglington has a large selection of NYX.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_The Rexall at Yonge & Eglington has a large selection of NYX._

 
I can't believe I almost forgot this area... I went to high school  around here and we always went to the mall and I remember before i was into make-up i saw a whole load and confused.... thanks im going to check that out.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 4, 2008)

Annabelle shadows (same size as a MAC shadow palette) are on sale for 2.99 @ shoppers drug mart.


----------

